# BSNL BB Data usage



## Vivek.28 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, 
I used to check my BSNL Broadband data usage on www.data.bsnl.in
But for the pas few days whenever I open the portal, instead of getting the old portal, I get the new IBM Websphere based portal. Here I can't find any of the option in the older one. Please Help !


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 20, 2010)

What's wrong with the link, it points to the correct page na?? 

If you use firefox, then try *datafox* add-on for checking Data one broadband usage.


----------



## Vivek.28 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the add-on, but it's not able to get my usage info. I'm a user from Uttarkhand circle. Any solution please !


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 21, 2010)

i am not having any problem with the portal. it is working fine for me here in Haryana. try contacting your customer service associate regarding the problem.
If you want to track every detail of your usage, go for DU meter !


----------

